# Busy busy busy!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The Marcato crew has been super busy this summer!

Moto Moto earned his AKC championship in April, Wesson earned her Grand (the same day Moto finished!) and we have been on a roll since then!

In June, I had the honor of having one of my dogs (Soul Eater!) on the cover of our parent club magazine with a wonderful junior handler!










Dutch earned his first point as well, and is now up to three in very limited showing!


















My favorite Hellbeast earned her HT


















After almost a year off from showing, Ouzo came back and was exhibited, taking his second major at a specialty under esteemed breeder judge Sheree Moses!


















At the same show (earlier in the day under a different judge) we had a GREAT exhibition. Soul was winner's dog, Moto was Select Dog, and their father was Best of Breed! Keeping it all in the family!









Two weeks later, we head up to New York where Soul goes WD/BOW for his first major! Two weeks after that, he goes WD/BOS over his father for his final single. He only needs a major to finish!









I could not be prouder of my crew!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Awesome! Congratulations! I don't know how you keep up with it all.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Way to go, Xeph and crew! Everyone looks wonderful. What a lot of hard work!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow!Busy is an understatement!Congratulations


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:congratulations: outstanding champion gsds!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful dogs and great work! Congratulations!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Very very nice!!!! I'm loving the cover of the Review!


----------

